# Wood box extension



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm doing more demo in a 90 year old building. A most of the receptacles are in the baseboard like they used to do. I never saw one of these before. I guess the pipe didn't stub up in the wall in the right place or something. But the box stuck out past baseboard. They used this extension to fix it in 2 places. 
Chris


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

That was a very common location for that period. however the extension was not,that mostlikely was an add on to a retrofit at some time.
The old boxes were VERY shallow. They would feed the K&T into the box,wire the device then pull the conductors back.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I know what you'r talking about, this is different. It's an old bank. It's all rigid pipe. so it's not those shallow boxes. I was wondering if they had a carpenter on site make them up for them. On the other hand the wire mold from the era is wood. 
Chris


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

'the wire mold from the era is wood. '

Nice! I've seen some old stuff here in NewEngland, But have never run across the wood WM.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

There is a back that goes on the wall. There are groves for 2 single conductors, then the front get's nailed on with finish nails.
Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> 'the wire mold from the era is wood. '
> 
> Nice! I've seen some old stuff here in NewEngland, But have never run across the wood WM.


 
Here's ya go!






























Edit to add: Darn, Chris is faster 'n me!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Here's ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see that stuff all the time around here


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, at least you don't have to worry about conductor fill.


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

That was always the joke in my code classes. A good chunk of the guys did new work condos. Instructor asked "who's seen wooden conduit?" Everyone kinda laughed except a few of us.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Geoff C said:


> That was always the joke in my code classes. A good chunk of the guys did new work condos. Instructor asked "who's seen wooden conduit?" Everyone kinda laughed except a few of us.



Some of the first underground utility lines were installed in tar-coated wood boxes.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

What about that miter joint on the deck? Can't you caulk it?


----------

